# Reviews on these saddles!!



## HorsieLove (Feb 4, 2012)

Bummpp!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

You may want to try posting this in the section the saddle would go in.....for example pitting it in the English riding section may get you more veiws and responses.

Sorry I am of no other help, I know little when it comes to this area of saddlery.


----------



## HorsieLove (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks! I'm new to this thread and not totally sure how it works! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a 17.5" MW Tekna A4, AMAZING saddle for the price. Very easy to clean and it looks beautiful. It fits my horse almost perfectly (her muscling is a bit uneven) and it put me in a great position. Just a warning though, the billet guard is rediculously stiff, but it's not bad. I have seen the other two but I don't know much about them.


----------



## HorsieLove (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks! I appreciate the help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Look here.Jumping Saddles


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I've heard nice words about Tekna, but I've never tried one myself. You can always look into the used one too!


----------

